# Number of mass public shootings in U.S.  this year as of May 16, 2022?



## 2aguy (May 16, 2022)

2........

2 nuts, in the first 5 months of this year.........out of over 330 million Americans...

The source...Mother Jones Mass Public Shooting Data Base....









						US mass shootings, 1982–2022: Data from Mother Jones’ investigation
					

The full data set from our in-depth investigation into mass shootings.




					www.motherjones.com
				




This time last year we had 5 out of the 6 for the year.

14 people killed so far.

Remember......Deer kill 200 people a year.

Ladders kill 300.....


----------



## Moonglow (May 16, 2022)

Did the deer or ladders have intent?


----------



## Polishprince (May 16, 2022)

2aguy said:


> 2........
> 
> 2 nuts, in the first 5 months of this year.........out of over 330 million Americans...
> 
> ...




Mother Jones' record of "mass shootings" isn't very exhaustive.

This month there was a day in Chicago where they had 2 mass shootings on a singled day.









						Chicago Had 2 Mass Shootings In A Single Day: 'Extremely Disheartening And Emotional'
					

Twenty-one people were shot — two fatally — Tuesday in Chicago. No one was in custody in two mass shootings that happened in Woodlawn and Back of the Yards.




					blockclubchicago.org
				





And how about the Airbnb mass shooting in Pittsburgh last month?  Again, not on the list.


----------



## 2aguy (May 16, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Did the deer or ladders have intent?




No...which makes them even more dangerous....they kill without intent.......so you never know when they will attack...


----------



## Ghost1776 (May 16, 2022)

2aguy said:


> 2........
> 
> 2 nuts, in the first 5 months of this year.........out of over 330 million Americans...
> 
> ...




Let the false flags begin so these morons who want the guns taken do their typical bs taking the guns, the dengerates will say “ they aren’t taking your guns” it’s the same story but what you  losers don’t get they are taking so many other things that take away those rights you never fully get the reality of “ taking your guns” …

So yes they are going to try and take the guns again they working up to the TAKE OVER OF THE US

THEN YOU HAVE MAY 22ND ———————- they are telling you for a reason……and you aren’t even listening.


----------



## 2aguy (May 16, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Mother Jones' record of "mass shootings" isn't very exhaustive.
> 
> This month there was a day in Chicago where they had 2 mass shootings on a singled day.
> 
> ...




No.....what you don't understand is that Mother Jones uses the actual definition of Mass public shootings......the shootings you listed are not mass public shootings because they are gang or crime related.........

Here......their definition and the data base totals.....keep in mind, the total number of killed to qualify as a mass public shooting used to be 4, it is now 3....obama lowered the number because he wanted more shootings classified as mass public shootings...

US mass shootings, 1982–2022: Data from Mother Jones’ investigation

Dating back to at least 2005, the FBI and leading criminologists essentially defined a mass shooting as a single attack in a public place in which four or more victims were killed. We adopted that baseline for fatalities when we gathered data in 2012 on three decades worth of cases. 
-------


Here is a description of the criteria we use:


The perpetrator took the lives of at least four people. A 2008 FBI report identifies an individual as a mass murderer—versus a spree killer or a serial killer—if he kills four or more people in a single incident (not including himself), typically in a single location. (*In 2013, the US government’s fatality baseline was revised down to three; our database reflects this change beginning from Jan. 2013, as detailed above.)
The killings were carried out by a lone shooter. (Except in the case of the Columbine massacre and the Westside Middle School killings, which involved two shooters.)
The shootings occurred in a public place. (Except in the case of a party on private property in Crandon, Wisconsin, and another in Seattle, where crowds of strangers had gathered, essentially constituting a public crowd.) 
*Crimes primarily related to gang activity or armed robbery are not included, nor are mass killings that took place in private homes (often stemming from domestic violence).*
Perpetrators who died or were wounded during the attack are not included in the victim tallies.
We included a handful of cases also known as “spree killings“—cases in which the killings occurred in more than one location, but still over a short period of time, that otherwise fit the above criteria.
----------------------
*Our research focused on indiscriminate rampages in public places resulting in four or more victims killed by the attacker. We exclude shootings stemming from more conventionally motivated crimes such as armed robbery or gang violence. *


(Or in which the perpetrators have not been identified.) Other news outlets and researchers have since published larger tallies that include a wide range of gun crimes in which four or more people have been either wounded or killed. While those larger datasets of multiple-victim shootings are useful for studying the broader problem of gun violence, our investigation provides an in-depth look at a distinct phenomenon—from the firearms used and mental health factors to the growing copycat problem. Tracking mass shootings is complex; we believe ours is the most useful approach for studying this specific phenomenon.



---------
The actual number of mass shootings from Mother Jones......

Here you go...the number of mass public shootings according to Mother Jones...rabid, anti gun, left wing news source.....not the NRA...

The list below comes from the old definition of 4 killed to make a shooting a mass shooting...if you now go to the link there are more than listed below...but that is because Mother Jones changed the list from the time I first posted it...and changed to obama's new standard of only 3 dead to make a mass shooting...



US Mass Shootings, 1982-2015: Data From Mother Jones' Investigation

2021...6
2020....2

2019....10

2018... 12

2017:  11 ( 5 according to the old standard)

2016....6

2015....4 ( obama's new standard....7)

2014....2 (4)

2013....5

2012....7

2011....3

2010....1

2009....4

2008....3

2007....4

2006....3

2005...2

2004....1

2003...1

2002 not listed so more than likely 0

2001....1

2000....1

1999....5

1998...3

1997....2

1996....1

1995...1

1994...1

1993...4

1992...2

1991...3

1990...1

1989...2

1988....1

1987...1

1986...1

1985... not listed so probably 0

1984...2

1983...not listed so probably 0

1982...1
US Mass Shootings, 1982-2015: Data From Mother Jones' Investigation

*US Mass Shootings, 1982-2015: Data From Mother Jones' Investigation*




330 million Americans......how many committed mass public shootings in 2021....

6

How many did they murder....

43

*Deer kill 200 people a year.....

Lawn mowers between 90-100 people a year....

Ladders 300 people a year....

bathtubs 350 people a year...

Cars killed over 39,000 people in 2019...

So....6 people in a country of over 330 million committed mass public shootings....and for this, you think we should ban 600 million guns...?


 Total number of people killed in mass public shootings by year...

*
2021...43
2020....5
2019....73
2018.....93
2017........117
*2016......71*
2015......37
2014..... 9
2013..... 36
2012..... 72
2011..... 19
2010....9
2009...39
2008...18
2007...54
2006...21
2005...17
2004...5
2003...7
2002...not listed by mother jones
2001...5
2000...7
1999...42
1998...14
1997...9
1996...6
1995...6
1994....5
1993...23
1992...9
1991...35
1990...10
1989...15
1988...7
1987...6
1986...15
1985...(none listed)
1984...28
1983 (none listed)
1982...8

Total number of mass public shootings by year....


----------



## 2aguy (May 16, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Mother Jones' record of "mass shootings" isn't very exhaustive.
> 
> This month there was a day in Chicago where they had 2 mass shootings on a singled day.
> 
> ...




That shooting doesn't qualify as a mass public shooting...per the actual definition.


----------



## 2aguy (May 16, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Mother Jones' record of "mass shootings" isn't very exhaustive.
> 
> This month there was a day in Chicago where they had 2 mass shootings on a singled day.
> 
> ...




Yep...gang shootings,  and two rival groups getting into an argument........these are not mass public shootings....different causes, different crimes......different solutions.


----------



## Rye Catcher (May 16, 2022)

2aguy said:


> 2........
> 
> 2 nuts, in the first 5 months of this year.........out of over 330 million Americans...
> 
> ...


Once again a gun lover posts a half-truth, and when put forth the data of mass shootings in the link below, it provides enough evidence to support more mass shooting events are common in the United States than in any developed nation:









						A Guide to Mass Shootings in America
					

Here is Mother Jones’ groundbreaking database, now documenting 137 public attacks since 1982.




					www.motherjones.com


----------



## Rye Catcher (May 16, 2022)

A little history goes a long way:


----------



## 2aguy (May 16, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Once again a gun lover posts a half-truth, and when put forth the data of mass shootings in the link below, it provides enough evidence to support more mass shooting events are common in the United States than in any developed nation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Moron.....I gave the actual link, and I even added up the totals for each year....

You are just mad because the truth is......mass public shootings are the rarest of rare events, with deer killing more people than mass public shooters each year...which is a hard statistic to use to push gun control...

The actual number of mass shootings from Mother Jones......

Here you go...the number of mass public shootings according to Mother Jones...rabid, anti gun, left wing news source.....not the NRA...

The list below comes from the old definition of 4 killed to make a shooting a mass shooting...if you now go to the link there are more than listed below...but that is because Mother Jones changed the list from the time I first posted it...and changed to obama's new standard of only 3 dead to make a mass shooting...



US Mass Shootings, 1982-2015: Data From Mother Jones' Investigation

2021...6
2020....2

2019....10

2018... 12

2017:  11 ( 5 according to the old standard)

2016....6

2015....4 ( obama's new standard....7)

2014....2 (4)

2013....5

2012....7

2011....3

2010....1

2009....4

2008....3

2007....4

2006....3

2005...2

2004....1

2003...1

2002 not listed so more than likely 0

2001....1

2000....1

1999....5

1998...3

1997....2

1996....1

1995...1

1994...1

1993...4

1992...2

1991...3

1990...1

1989...2

1988....1

1987...1

1986...1

1985... not listed so probably 0

1984...2

1983...not listed so probably 0

1982...1
US Mass Shootings, 1982-2015: Data From Mother Jones' Investigation

*US Mass Shootings, 1982-2015: Data From Mother Jones' Investigation*



330 million Americans......how many committed mass public shootings in 2021....

6

How many did they murder....

43

*Deer kill 200 people a year.....

Lawn mowers between 90-100 people a year....

Ladders 300 people a year....

bathtubs 350 people a year...

Cars killed over 39,000 people in 2019...

So....6 people in a country of over 330 million committed mass public shootings....and for this, you think we should ban 600 million guns...?


 Total number of people killed in mass public shootings by year...

*
2021...43
2020....5
2019....73
2018.....93
2017........117
*2016......71*
2015......37
2014..... 9
2013..... 36
2012..... 72
2011..... 19
2010....9
2009...39
2008...18
2007...54
2006...21
2005...17
2004...5
2003...7
2002...not listed by mother jones
2001...5
2000...7
1999...42
1998...14
1997...9
1996...6
1995...6
1994....5
1993...23
1992...9
1991...35
1990...10
1989...15
1988...7
1987...6
1986...15
1985...(none listed)
1984...28
1983 (none listed)
1982...8


----------



## Rye Catcher (May 16, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> A little history goes a long way:


----------



## 2aguy (May 16, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> A little history goes a long way:




Moron........I just posted the totals from every single year.......as I do most times morons like you go after Mother JOnes......

Notice....

A muslim terrorist in Nice, France used a rental truck to murder 86 people and injured 450....

That is more people killed in one attack than all but two years of mass public shootings in the U.S....another statistic that makes you look like an idiot....


----------



## 2aguy (May 16, 2022)

Yep....I told you....2 mass public shootings this year...

2 nuts out of over 330 million Americans.......

14 killed....

Deer kill 200

lawn mowers between 90-100 every year.....


----------



## 2aguy (May 16, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Once again a gun lover posts a half-truth, and when put forth the data of mass shootings in the link below, it provides enough evidence to support more mass shooting events are common in the United States than in any developed nation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Look...moron...go back, reread my post#1....where I link to the mother jones data base.......then look at the totals I had to add up for your convenience.....

That data paints the truth............mass public shootings are the rarest of rare events in this country......

The actual number of mass shootings from Mother Jones......

Here you go...the number of mass public shootings according to Mother Jones...rabid, anti gun, left wing news source.....not the NRA...

The list below comes from the old definition of 4 killed to make a shooting a mass shooting...if you now go to the link there are more than listed below...but that is because Mother Jones changed the list from the time I first posted it...and changed to obama's new standard of only 3 dead to make a mass shooting...



US Mass Shootings, 1982-2015: Data From Mother Jones' Investigation

2021...6
2020....2

2019....10

2018... 12

2017:  11 ( 5 according to the old standard)

2016....6

2015....4 ( obama's new standard....7)

2014....2 (4)

2013....5

2012....7

2011....3

2010....1

2009....4

2008....3

2007....4

2006....3

2005...2

2004....1

2003...1

2002 not listed so more than likely 0

2001....1

2000....1

1999....5

1998...3

1997....2

1996....1

1995...1

1994...1

1993...4

1992...2

1991...3

1990...1

1989...2

1988....1

1987...1

1986...1

1985... not listed so probably 0

1984...2

1983...not listed so probably 0

1982...1
US Mass Shootings, 1982-2015: Data From Mother Jones' Investigation

*US Mass Shootings, 1982-2015: Data From Mother Jones' Investigation*



330 million Americans......how many committed mass public shootings in 2021....

6

How many did they murder....

43

*Deer kill 200 people a year.....

Lawn mowers between 90-100 people a year....

Ladders 300 people a year....

bathtubs 350 people a year...

Cars killed over 39,000 people in 2019...

So....6 people in a country of over 330 million committed mass public shootings....and for this, you think we should ban 600 million guns...?


 Total number of people killed in mass public shootings by year...

*
2021...43
2020....5
2019....73
2018.....93
2017........117
*2016......71*
2015......37
2014..... 9
2013..... 36
2012..... 72
2011..... 19
2010....9
2009...39
2008...18
2007...54
2006...21
2005...17
2004...5
2003...7
2002...not listed by mother jones
2001...5
2000...7
1999...42
1998...14
1997...9
1996...6
1995...6
1994....5
1993...23
1992...9
1991...35
1990...10
1989...15
1988...7
1987...6
1986...15
1985...(none listed)
1984...28
1983 (none listed)
1982...8


----------



## 2aguy (May 16, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Once again a gun lover posts a half-truth, and when put forth the data of mass shootings in the link below, it provides enough evidence to support more mass shooting events are common in the United States than in any developed nation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You hope people will see "127" and think it is just one year........you moron........you hope they miss the part that it goes back to 1982......30 years.......

The actual number of mass shootings from Mother Jones......

Here you go...the number of mass public shootings according to Mother Jones...rabid, anti gun, left wing news source.....not the NRA...

The list below comes from the old definition of 4 killed to make a shooting a mass shooting...if you now go to the link there are more than listed below...but that is because Mother Jones changed the list from the time I first posted it...and changed to obama's new standard of only 3 dead to make a mass shooting...



US Mass Shootings, 1982-2015: Data From Mother Jones' Investigation

2021...6
2020....2

2019....10

2018... 12

2017:  11 ( 5 according to the old standard)

2016....6

2015....4 ( obama's new standard....7)

2014....2 (4)

2013....5

2012....7

2011....3

2010....1

2009....4

2008....3

2007....4

2006....3

2005...2

2004....1

2003...1

2002 not listed so more than likely 0

2001....1

2000....1

1999....5

1998...3

1997....2

1996....1

1995...1

1994...1

1993...4

1992...2

1991...3

1990...1

1989...2

1988....1

1987...1

1986...1

1985... not listed so probably 0

1984...2

1983...not listed so probably 0

1982...1
US Mass Shootings, 1982-2015: Data From Mother Jones' Investigation

*US Mass Shootings, 1982-2015: Data From Mother Jones' Investigation*



330 million Americans......how many committed mass public shootings in 2021....

6

How many did they murder....

43

*Deer kill 200 people a year.....

Lawn mowers between 90-100 people a year....

Ladders 300 people a year....

bathtubs 350 people a year...

Cars killed over 39,000 people in 2019...

So....6 people in a country of over 330 million committed mass public shootings....and for this, you think we should ban 600 million guns...?


 Total number of people killed in mass public shootings by year...

*
2021...43
2020....5
2019....73
2018.....93
2017........117
*2016......71*
2015......37
2014..... 9
2013..... 36
2012..... 72
2011..... 19
2010....9
2009...39
2008...18
2007...54
2006...21
2005...17
2004...5
2003...7
2002...not listed by mother jones
2001...5
2000...7
1999...42
1998...14
1997...9
1996...6
1995...6
1994....5
1993...23
1992...9
1991...35
1990...10
1989...15
1988...7
1987...6
1986...15
1985...(none listed)
1984...28
1983 (none listed)
1982...8


----------



## Rye Catcher (May 16, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yep....I told you....2 mass public shootings this year...
> 
> 2 nuts out of over 330 million Americans.......
> 
> ...


"Moron"?  It seems you are a damn liar and ignorant of what a half-truth is all about.  It is what a Sophist does, Bozo!

The links within your link in the thread tell the entire truth of mass shootings in 36 states with details on the number of deaths and the name of the shooter between 1982 and today.


----------



## Donald H (May 16, 2022)

2aguy said:


> That shooting doesn't qualify as a mass public shooting...per the actual definition.


Certain qualifications to be considered as a  mass shooting, apply in your fraternity.


----------



## 2aguy (May 16, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Certain qualifications to be considered as a  mass shooting, apply in your fraternity.




You started drinking early again.......


----------



## 2aguy (May 16, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Once again a gun lover posts a half-truth, and when put forth the data of mass shootings in the link below, it provides enough evidence to support more mass shooting events are common in the United States than in any developed nation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And just to question your post......

What did I state that was a "half-truth?"   

Everything in that first post is the whole truth....and I even provided a link to the Mother Jones data base where the data for all the other years is also found.....

YOu are such an idiot.


----------



## 2aguy (May 16, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Once again a gun lover posts a half-truth, and when put forth the data of mass shootings in the link below, it provides enough evidence to support more mass shooting events are common in the United States than in any developed nation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh....I see...I looked at the title......I apologize......I know you are an idiot.....but my title was not clear.....I fixed it........

That better?  You doofus?


----------



## Rye Catcher (May 16, 2022)

2aguy said:


> And just to question your post......
> 
> What did I state that was a "half-truth?"
> 
> ...


Read the title of your link, Bozo.


----------



## 2aguy (May 16, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Read the title of your link, Bozo.




Dipshit.....I fixed it.......and yet...you are still a moron, since I did, in fact, link to Mother Jones and everything in the post #1 was true...


----------



## Rye Catcher (May 16, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Dipshit.....I fixed it.......and yet...you are still a moron, since I did, in fact, link to Mother Jones and everything in the post #1 was true...


"Dipshit"?  Aw...I'm so concerned with being insulted by a punk like you.  Of course you are hiding behind a keyboard and I suppose are so cowardly you don't leave home without a gun.


----------



## Vagabond63 (May 17, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The source...Mother Jones Mass Public Shooting Data Base....


So, from your own quoted figures, you had a total of 99 mass shotings/spree killings, 68 of which took place in the last decade. Compare that to the UK, with our banning easily conceilable handguns and licensing and registering all other firearms, we had....2.

Interesting no-one ever quotes the mass shooting where no-one actually died, but suffered gunshot wounds of varying severity; seems a bit callous to me.


----------



## 2aguy (May 17, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> So, from your own quoted figures, you had a total of 99 mass shotings/spree killings, 68 of which took place in the last decade. Compare that to the UK, with our banning easily conceilable handguns and licensing and registering all other firearms, we had....2.
> 
> Interesting no-one ever quotes the mass shooting where no-one actually died, but suffered gunshot wounds of varying severity; seems a bit callous to me.




Britain...before they banned and confiscated guns, averaged 1 mass public shooting every 10 years.....after they banned and confiscated guns, gun crime went up, and their average mass public shootings stayed about the same, you just had a mass public shooting last year....

You had mass shootings before you banned guns, you have them after you banned guns......

*A gunman in southwest England killed five people, including a young girl, before turning his weapon on himself, police say. It's the deadliest mass shooting in Britain in more than 10 years.*









						At Least 6 Die In Britain's Deadliest Mass Shooting In More Than A Decade
					

A gunman in southwest England killed five people, including a 3-year-old girl, before turning his weapon on himself, police say.




					www.npr.org
				





In our country?

We have 330 million Americans.

How many committed mass public shootings in 2021?

6

Out of 330 million Americans....

In 2020?

5

And the number killed?

43 in 2021.......

Deer kill 200 people each year

Ladders kill 300 people each year

Lawn mowers kill between 90-100 people each year...

Knives are used to murder over 1,500 people each year...

Cars kill 39,000 people....

Your gun control laws didn't stop your last mass public shooting, a shooting that occurred at about the same rate as before you banned guns......

And before that mass public shooting?

You had one in 2010....and your guy killed more people than the Buffalo shooter......

The *Cumbria shootings* was a shooting spree which occurred on 2 June 2010 when a lone gunman, taxi driver Derrick Bird, killed twelve people and injured eleven others before killing himself in Cumbria, England, United Kingdom.









						Cumbria shootings - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## 2aguy (May 17, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> So, from your own quoted figures, you had a total of 99 mass shotings/spree killings, 68 of which took place in the last decade. Compare that to the UK, with our banning easily conceilable handguns and licensing and registering all other firearms, we had....2.
> 
> Interesting no-one ever quotes the mass shooting where no-one actually died, but suffered gunshot wounds of varying severity; seems a bit callous to me.




Britain, before the gun ban and confiscation averaged about 1 mass public shooting every 10 years...and that has been right on track after the ban....

90s...... Dunblane mass shooting....16 killed

2010s....Cumbria......13 killed

Hmmm...seems your killers killed more people than the Buffalo shooter did....

Then you have the most recent...

2021...Plymouth....6 killed


----------



## 2aguy (May 17, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> So, from your own quoted figures, you had a total of 99 mass shotings/spree killings, 68 of which took place in the last decade. Compare that to the UK, with our banning easily conceilable handguns and licensing and registering all other firearms, we had....2.
> 
> Interesting no-one ever quotes the mass shooting where no-one actually died, but suffered gunshot wounds of varying severity; seems a bit callous to me.




How do British criminals get fully automatic weapons?

*Four gunmen have been jailed for more than 60 years in total after six gangsters shot down innocent bystanders outside a church in a gang war described as being 'like the Wild West'.*
*
Two rivaling gangs armed with six guns began shooting at each other at a ticketed event in a church hall at Rigg Approach in Leyton, north London, at 5.04am on October 28, 2017.
*
*Around 300 partygoers ran for their lives as at least eight rounds were fired from an Uzi sub-machine gun inside the packed venue before the six gang members continued the gun fight on the street.*









						Thugs who gunned down innocent bystanders jailed for 60 years
					

Two rivaling gangs armed with six guns began shooting at each other at a ticketed event in a church hall at Rigg Approach in Leyton, north London, at 5.04am on October 28, 2017.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




You are just lucky that your leftist prosecutors aren't releasing these guys the way our democrat party prosecutors do.....


----------



## Vagabond63 (May 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Britain, before the gun ban and confiscation averaged about 1 mass public shooting every 10 years...and that has been right on track after the ban....
> 
> 90s...... Dunblane mass shooting....16 killed
> 
> ...


Thank you for making my point. Since we banned handguns in 1997, America has had 104 mass/spree killings, the UK has had ... 4. 

You can carry on with your cut/paste torrent now. Still won't alter the facts.


----------



## Vagabond63 (May 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> How do British criminals get fully automatic weapons?


Nice try at deflection from the subject of your own thread. You keep bringing up criminals, but keep stating that stats including criminals don't count, make up your mind.


----------



## 2aguy (May 19, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Thank you for making my point. Since we banned handguns in 1997, America has had 104 mass/spree killings, the UK has had ... 4.
> 
> You can carry on with your cut/paste torrent now. Still won't alter the facts.




Wrong.....we have 330 million Americans.....we had 6 mass public shootings in 2021, two so far in 2022....out of 330 million people...

And, doofus......before you banned guns you had 1 mass public shooting every 10 years....after banning guns you have had 1 mass public shooting every 10 years.......showing that guns didn't create mass public shootings, and banning guns didn't stop them.....

Nothing you say supports anything you believe.......

And you still can't get past the 15 million people murdered by European governments and their socialist conquerors........


----------



## 2aguy (May 19, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Nice try at deflection from the subject of your own thread. You keep bringing up criminals, but keep stating that stats including criminals don't count, make up your mind.




No......stats about criminals don't count for mass public shootings.......criminals using guns for crime are a different problem...one that Britain has despite banning and confiscating guns....

Police struggle to stop flood of firearms into UK


*Police** and border officials are struggling to stop a rising supply of illegal firearms being smuggled into Britain, a senior police chief has warned.

Chief constable Andy Cooke, the national police lead for serious and organised crime, said law enforcement had seen an increased supply of guns over the past year, and feared that it would continue in 2019

The Guardian has learned that the situation is so serious that the National Crime Agency has taken the rare step of using its legal powers to direct every single police force to step up the fight against illegal guns.

The NCA has used tasking powers to direct greater intelligence about firearms to be gathered by all 43 forces in England and Wales.

Another senior law enforcement official said that “new and clean” weapons were now being used in the majority of shootings, as opposed to guns once being so difficult to obtain that they would be “rented out” to be used in multiple crimes.

Cooke, the Merseyside chief constable, told the Guardian: “We in law enforcement expect the rise in new firearms to continue. We are doing all we can. We are not in a position to stop it anytime soon.
*
*“Law enforcement is more joined up now than before, but the scale of the problem is such that despite a number of excellent firearms seizures, I expect the rise in supply to be a continuing issue.”*
*
The increasing supply of guns belies problems with UK border security and innovations by organised crime gangs. Smugglers have increasingly found new ways and innovative routes to get guns past border defences.

*
*Cooke said that the dynamics of the streets of British cities had changed and that criminals were more willing to use guns: “If they bring them in people will buy them. It’s a kudos thing for organised criminals.”*
*
Simon Brough, head of firearms at the NCA, said: “The majority of guns being used are new, clean firearms ... which indicates a relatively fluid supply.”

He said shotguns were 40% of the total, with an increase in burglaries to try and steal them.

Handguns are the next biggest category, most often smuggled in from overseas, with ferry ports such as Dover being a popular entry point into the UK for organised crime groups:

“We’re doing a lot to fight back against it,” Brough said, adding that compared to other European countries, the availability in the UK was relatively lower.

*


==========


----------



## Vagabond63 (May 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No......stats about criminals don't count for mass public shootings....


So why did you post #28?


----------



## 2aguy (May 19, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> So why did you post #28?




Because you are the one saying your gun control laws work.....I guess you guys forgot to add fully automatic machine pistols to your list of banned guns.....


----------



## Vagabond63 (May 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> ...showing that guns didn't create mass public shootings, and banning guns didn't stop them.....


No guns don't create mass public shootings, but easy access to them creates more mass public shootings.


----------



## Vagabond63 (May 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> ...I guess you guys forgot to add fully automatic machine pistols to your list of banned guns.....


We did, do keep up. I suspect the Uzi mentioned was a semi-auto version, which is still legally available here in .22 calibre.


----------



## 2aguy (May 19, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> No guns don't create mass public shootings, but easy access to them creates more mass public shootings.



No actually they don’t….over 330 million people in the U.S.  How many mass public shootings in 2021?

6

There are close to 600 million guns in private hands…..

How you get that 6 guns and 6 people out of 330 million Americans and 600 million guns create more mass shooters is just insane and irrational


We had 2 mass public shootings in 2020

5 in 2019..:

You are an irrational extremist…


----------



## 2aguy (May 19, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> We did, do keep up. I suspect the Uzi mentioned was a semi-auto version, which is still legally available here in .22 calibre.



You are just guessing and are you allowed to use Uzi machine pistols to shoot at other people in London?  Is that an exemption to your gun control laws?

And do you suggest that the people shooting those likely illegal, likely automatic machine pistols were able to legally own them as they shot at people in the street?

Please do tell…..


----------



## Captain Caveman (May 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> 2........
> 
> 2 nuts, in the first 5 months of this year.........out of over 330 million Americans...
> 
> ...


Here's the correct list of mass shootings -






						List of mass shootings in the United States in 2022 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




I lost count due to scrolling the page, but there's been some 200 mass shootings. A mass shooting is where 4 or more people (excluding the perpetrator), were shot and injured/killed. Those gun nuts trying to twist things, claim that 4 or more have to have been killed for it to be a mass shooting.

So basically, you seemed to have missed "00" off your number.

Then what about a list of 1, 2, or 3 people injured/killed. That'll run into the thousands.


----------



## 2aguy (May 19, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Here's the correct list of mass shootings -
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That would be wrong.....they include gang shootings in that list...so no, that isn't the correct list....

the Mother Jones Mass Public Shooting Data Base is the accurate list, using the FBI definition of mass public shooting....

According to that list, there were 2 mass public shootings since Jan. 1, 2022....there were 6 mass public shootings in 2021....

Gun owners did not make up the definition....the FBI did, and then obama lowered the number from 4 killed to 3 killed because they weren't getting enough mass public shootings to push gun control...

Do keep up...


----------



## Captain Caveman (May 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> That would be wrong.....they include gang shootings in that list...so no, that isn't the correct list....
> 
> the Mother Jones Mass Public Shooting Data Base is the accurate list, using the FBI definition of mass public shooting....
> 
> ...


The list is a list of mass shootings in America in 2022. It does not matter who knew who, the colour of the perpetrators shirt, or who they associate with; you cannot squirm and cherry pick your definition of a mass shooting. If you had mass killings by shooting, then yes, two. But mass shootings are 4 or more injured by gunfire, then it's over 200. And like I said, how many shootings injured 1, 2 or 3 people? Probably thousands.

You're an idiot.


----------



## 2aguy (May 19, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> The list is a list of mass shootings in America in 2022. It does not matter who knew who, the colour of the perpetrators shirt, or who they associate with; you cannot squirm and cherry pick your definition of a mass shooting. If you had mass killings by shooting, then yes, two. But mass shootings are 4 or more injured by gunfire, then it's over 200. And like I said, how many shootings injured 1, 2 or 3 people? Probably thousands.
> 
> You're an idiot.



Dipshit….gang members shooting at other gangs members is not the same crime as a nut walking into a public space and shooting at innocent people.

You need it to be the same cause otherwise the number of mass public shootings in the U.S. is microscopic……only two so far this year in a country of over 330 million people….6 last year,2021 and 2 total in 2020…

Those numbers come from the Mother Jones Mass Public Shooting Data Base….they use the actual definition of mass public shootings….they are also rabidly anti-gun, left wing nuts….


----------



## Captain Caveman (May 24, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Dipshit….gang members shooting at other gangs members is not the same crime as a nut walking into a public space and shooting at innocent people.
> 
> You need it to be the same cause otherwise the number of mass public shootings in the U.S. is microscopic……only two so far this year in a country of over 330 million people….6 last year,2021 and 2 total in 2020…
> 
> Those numbers come from the Mother Jones Mass Public Shooting Data Base….they use the actual definition of mass public shootings….they are also rabidly anti-gun, left wing nuts….


Well thicko, it's public knowledge you clowns over hype perceived problems that can only be resolved with a gun. The day Congress cancels the 2nd Amendment will be the start of clearing up America's Achilles Heal, the gun nuts.


----------



## M14 Shooter (May 24, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Mother Jones' record of "mass shootings" isn't very exhaustive.


It is.
Mother Jones uses a meaningful definition of the term.


----------



## M14 Shooter (May 24, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Once again a gun lover posts a half-truth, and when put forth the data of mass shootings in the link below, it provides enough evidence to support more mass shooting events are common in the United States than in any developed nation:


I'm sorry you don;t like the fact mass shootings are rare inthe US.


----------



## M14 Shooter (May 24, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> So, from your own quoted figures, you had a total of 99 mass shotings/spree killings, 68 of which took place in the last decade. Compare that to the UK, with our banning easily conceilable handguns and licensing and registering all other firearms, we had....2.


Please demonstrate the necessary relationship between the gun control laws in the UK and its lower rate of mass shootings.


----------



## Captain Caveman (May 25, 2022)

2aguy said:


> 2........
> 
> 2 nuts, in the first 5 months of this year.........out of over 330 million Americans...
> 
> ...


Update your lying list pony boy


----------



## Pellinore (May 25, 2022)

It's kind of weird that the FBI uses the word 'shootings' rather than 'killings' to define a measure based on how many people were killed, but here we are.  

I'm not convinced that the effect of these shootings can be measured by a simple body count.  After all, by that notion, the Challenger explosion wasn't that bad, because it "only" caused seven deaths, and all the instances where someone tried _really hard_ to kill a lot of people but just wasn't very good at it don't get recorded at all.  That doesn't seem right.


----------



## Polishprince (May 25, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Please demonstrate the necessary relationship between the gun control laws in the UK and its lower rate of mass shootings.



There is no relationship at all.

The worst School Shooting in history was the Beslan School Shooting in the Russian Federation where more than 300 students were killed.

Russia has strict gun control which didn't prevent the horror at all.


----------



## 2aguy (May 25, 2022)

Mass public shootings as of Jan. 1…..3

3 people out of 330 million

The latest?

Known to the school and police…..violent at school, and at home…..self mutilation and shooting people with BB guns…

This info was expected from past wxperience with young killers who do this


----------



## Pellinore (May 25, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> There is no relationship at all.
> 
> The worst School Shooting in history was the Beslan School Shooting in the Russian Federation where more than 300 students were killed.
> 
> Russia has strict gun control which didn't prevent the horror at all.


That was an attack by Chechen terrorists.  That's kind of a different issue.

I think the worst school shooting that wasn't due to the military or terrorists was Virginia Tech.


----------



## Polishprince (May 25, 2022)

Pellinore said:


> That was an attack by Chechen terrorists.  That's kind of a different issue.
> 
> I think the worst school shooting that wasn't due to the military or terrorists was Virginia Tech.




School shooters in America are called "domestic terrorists", and the Chechens are domestic to the Russian Federation, Chechnya is just one of their states.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 25, 2022)

Rational people ALWAYS ask what motivates a person towards certain actions. 

In fact, this provides the very basis of our legal system.  If outcome was all that mattered, a person who fell asleep at the wheel and killed a pedestrian would receive the same punishment as a person who killed somebody intentionally.

 Gangland murders are motivated by different attitudes than random attacks on strangers.  To conflate the two simply because a person is a mindless partisan is ridiculous.


----------



## 2aguy (May 25, 2022)

Pellinore said:


> That was an attack by Chechen terrorists.  That's kind of a different issue.
> 
> I think the worst school shooting that wasn't due to the military or terrorists was Virginia Tech.




That was a college, which is a different dynamic.....when you say school shooting people automatically think small children, not adults in college.


----------



## Captain Caveman (May 25, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Mass public shootings as of Jan. 1…..3
> 
> 3 people out of 330 million
> 
> ...


You're quiet today, feeling spanked are we!!

Did you know the dictionary has a different meaning between shooting and killings, moron.


----------



## 2aguy (May 25, 2022)

Pellinore said:


> That was an attack by Chechen terrorists.  That's kind of a different issue.
> 
> I think the worst school shooting that wasn't due to the military or terrorists was Virginia Tech.




If you use


Captain Caveman said:


> You're quiet today, feeling spanked are we!!
> 
> Did you know the dictionary has a different meaning between shooting and killings, moron.




Yeah.....there is murder and there is killing....they can be very different...you doofus.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (May 25, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No.....what you don't understand is that Mother Jones uses the actual definition of Mass public shootings......the shootings you listed are not mass public shootings because they are gang or crime related.........
> 
> Here......their definition and the data base totals.....keep in mind, the total number of killed to qualify as a mass public shooting used to be 4, it is now 3....obama lowered the number because he wanted more shootings classified as mass public shootings...
> 
> ...



Well, yesterday was a pretty big day for guns.  There's what, 20 little kids who won't be threatening anyone or doing any crimes now.

Is America safer because of all our guns?

Let's ask the parents.


----------



## 2aguy (May 26, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Well, yesterday was a pretty big day for guns.  There's what, 20 little kids who won't be threatening anyone or doing any crimes now.
> 
> Is America safer because of all our guns?
> 
> Let's ask the parents.




Yes...the U.S. is safer because normal Americans have guns....

The Europeans in the 1920s banned and confiscated guns from their people......in the 1930s the German socialists murdered 15 million men, women and children........do you know how big that number is?   That happened in just 6 years........barely 15 years after the countries of Europe took guns away from normal people....

Americans use their guns 1.1 million times a year to stop rapes, robberies, murders, stabbings, beatings, and last year they stopped 4 mass public shootings........

So, you don't really understand the issue....

Last year we had 6 mass public shootings, 43 people killed.....

6 people out of over 330 million Americans...

43 people killed by mass public shooters...

Deer kill 200 people a year.

Ladders kill 300 people a year.

Lawn mowers kill between 90-100 people a year...

So mass public shootings are the rarest of rare events......and they are horrible when they happen.......but when a criminal attacks you in your home or on the street...or the government begins to round up innocent people.....guns in the hands of good people save lives...more lives than are taken by mass public shooters.


----------



## surada (May 26, 2022)

2aguy said:


> 2........
> 
> 2 nuts, in the first 5 months of this year.........out of over 330 million Americans...
> 
> ...


Our numbers are shameful. It's not guns. It's our culture. We hate each other and the government. Can't be involved by strict gun licensure. 

Here you are blabbing about deer.



			School Shootings by State 2022


----------



## surada (May 26, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yes...the U.S. is safer because normal Americans have guns....
> 
> The Europeans in the 1920s banned and confiscated guns from their people......in the 1930s the German socialists murdered 15 million men, women and children........do you know how big that number is?   That happened in just 6 years........barely 15 years after the countries of Europe took guns away from normal people....
> 
> ...



Mass shootings aren't rare in America.



			School Shootings by State 2022


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (May 26, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yes...the U.S. is safer because normal Americans have guns....



And there's 20 fewer little kids who will compete for those guns now.



2aguy said:


> The Europeans in the 1920s banned and confiscated guns from their people......in the 1930s the German socialists murdered 15 million men, women and children........do you know how big that number is?   That happened in just 6 years........barely 15 years after the countries of Europe took guns away from normal people....



Yes, let's overextend the metaphor just a bit.  Because there's only TWO STATES:  either a vicious dictatorship murdering millions of people each year OR there's a country that routinely sees its children gunned down.

I'm sorry but I don't accept your premise.



2aguy said:


> Americans use their guns 1.1 million times a year to stop rapes, robberies, murders, stabbings, beatings, and last year they stopped 4 mass public shootings........



But they use them MORE to murder each other.  We have among the highest per capita gun homicide rate of any developed nation on earth.





2aguy said:


> So, you don't really understand the issue....



How many piles of little kids bodies does one have to see to "understand the issue"?



2aguy said:


> So mass public shootings are the rarest of rare events.



Not really.  There have been 213 mass shootings in 2022.  I know that goes against your favored narrative.









						Halfway through year, America has already seen at least 309 mass shootings
					

This averages out to more than 11 such attacks a week.




					www.npr.org
				







2aguy said:


> .....and they are horrible when they happen



Apparently not horrible enough for some people.  




2aguy said:


> .......but when a criminal attacks you in your home or on the street...or the government begins to round up innocent people.....guns in the hands of good people save lives...more lives than are taken by mass public shooters.



 If you are willing to sacrifice a couple dozen children every year so your can continue to own guns then by all means this is the way we do it.

Can I ask how many dead kids are TOO MANY for you?


----------



## 2aguy (May 26, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> And there's 20 fewer little kids who will compete for those guns now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong…..mass public shootings in 2021 as documented by the Mother Jones Mass Public Shooting Data Base is 6…. 2020….2

So far this year….3.


Moron…..within the lifetimes of still living Americans Wuropean socialists murdered 15 million innocent men, women and children….not collateral from war, simply rounded up and murdered in just 6 years…..

The motto is “Never Forget…”. You forgot….


----------



## 2aguy (May 26, 2022)

surada said:


> Mass shootings aren't rare in America.
> 
> 
> 
> School Shootings by State 2022



13 in 32 years…. The rarest of rare events.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (May 26, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Wrong…..mass public shootings in 2021 as documented by the Mother Jones Mass Public Shooting Data Base is 6…. 2020….2



I'm frankly surprised that you prefer Mother Jones.  I bet this is literally the ONLY THING ON EARTH you would ever rely on Mother Jones for.

Anything to protect your guns.



2aguy said:


> So far this year….3.



Nopers.



2aguy said:


> Moron…..within the lifetimes of still living Americans Wuropean socialists murdered 15 million innocent men, women and children….not collateral from war, simply rounded up and murdered in just 6 years…..



Like I said:  you think there's only two choices:  Nazi Germany or Children's DeathCamp.  I reject your stupid premise.




2aguy said:


> The motto is “Never Forget…”. You forgot….



I didn't forget.  But then I also find the sight of dozens of dead little kids to be disturbing as well.

May I ask how many dead kids you would have to see before you'd think we need a fix here?  If it hits 6 million will it then rank us up there with Nazi Germany so we know there's technically no difference between your two scenarios?


----------



## 2aguy (May 26, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> I'm frankly surprised that you prefer Mother Jones.  I bet this is literally the ONLY THING ON EARTH you would ever rely on Mother Jones for.
> 
> Anything to protect your guns.
> 
> ...



We have the fix…..armed teachers and hardened schools……that will keep these nuts from targeting schools…

Cars kill more than 5,000 kids every single year…….do you want to ban cars?



Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year on average…..according to the centers for disease control…:..how many lives are saved by those Americans with their legal guns?

How many of those people, including children will you let die?


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (May 26, 2022)

2aguy said:


> We have the fix…..armed teachers and hardened schools



So in order to avoid "Nazi Germany" scenario we have to turn our schools into armed encampments?

Do you realize how UNHINGED AND PSYCHOTIC that sounds????




2aguy said:


> Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year on average…..according to the centers for disease control…:..how many lives are saved by those Americans with their legal guns?



Are there more people "saved" by guns or just outright killed by guns?



> But how often are guns used in self-defense, really?
> 
> “*It’s pretty rare,*” David Hemenway, director of the Harvard Injury Control Research Center, said, despite the fact that gun violence in the U.S. is exceptionally common. There are more guns in the country than people, and nearly 40,000 Americans died because of gun violence in 2019. A majority of those deaths were suicides. From 2007 to 2011, only about 1 percent of people who were crime victims claimed to have used a gun to protect themselves — and the average person had “basically no chance in their lifetime ever to use a gun in self-defense,” Dr. Hemenway told NPR in 2018.


(SOURCE). EMPHASIS ADDED.


----------



## Pellinore (May 26, 2022)

I'll just pick on this one.


2aguy said:


> The Europeans in the 1920s banned and confiscated guns from their people......in the 1930s the German socialists murdered 15 million men, women and children........do you know how big that number is?   That happened in just 6 years........barely 15 years after the countries of Europe took guns away from normal people....


That's backwards.  Germany had strict gun control imposed on them after losing World War I.  Over the next fifteen-ish years, they saw their gun control policies loosening, not tightening; they were allowing more guns, not taking them away.  Then, *after *the Night of Broken Glass, the Nazi Party took gun ownership rights away from the Jews.  They didn't need or use guns to take over Germany, and more guns wouldn't have prevented a thing.  

That is deliberately incorrect to the point of being an outright lie.


----------



## Flash (May 26, 2022)




----------



## 2aguy (May 26, 2022)

Pellinore said:


> I'll just pick on this one.
> 
> That's backwards.  Germany had strict gun control imposed on them after losing World War I.  Over the next fifteen-ish years, they saw their gun control policies loosening, not tightening; they were allowing more guns, not taking them away.  Then, *after *the Night of Broken Glass, the Nazi Party took gun ownership rights away from the Jews.  They didn't need or use guns to take over Germany, and more guns wouldn't have prevented a thing.
> 
> That is deliberately incorrect to the point of being an outright lie.



That is a lie….the socialists relaxed gun ownership for party members and took guns away from Jews and their political enemies the people they then murdered 

You guys always use that BS without reading what actually happened


----------



## 2aguy (May 26, 2022)

Pellinore said:


> I'll just pick on this one.
> 
> That's backwards.  Germany had strict gun control imposed on them after losing World War I.  Over the next fifteen-ish years, they saw their gun control policies loosening, not tightening; they were allowing more guns, not taking them away.  Then, *after *the Night of Broken Glass, the Nazi Party took gun ownership rights away from the Jews.  They didn't need or use guns to take over Germany, and more guns wouldn't have prevented a thing.
> 
> That is deliberately incorrect to the point of being an outright lie.



Guns in the hands of private citizens would have prevented the socialists from beating the crap out of their political opposition and kept them from destroying businesses of people who spoke against them as they moved to take power……when your neighbor has the crap kicked out of him as the police stand by and he and you don’t have guns to stop it….it is hard to stop them from taking power.


----------



## Pellinore (May 26, 2022)

2aguy said:


> That is a lie….the socialists relaxed gun ownership for party members and took guns away from Jews and their political enemies the people they then murdered
> 
> You guys always use that BS without reading what actually happened


I can't speak for what others of "You guys" say, but I've read and absorbed a good bit about that point in history.  From an objective perspective, rather than one designed to confirm a pre-existing bias, the Nazis did not use gun control as a major tool to take over Germany, or to round up the Jews.  They didn't have to.

They also weren't socialists, but I'm guessing you've already ignored that point many times over.


----------



## 2aguy (May 26, 2022)

Pellinore said:


> I can't speak for what others of "You guys" say, but I've read and absorbed a good bit about that point in history.  From an objective perspective, rather than one designed to confirm a pre-existing bias, the Nazis did not use gun control as a major tool to take over Germany, or to round up the Jews.  They didn't have to.
> 
> They also weren't socialists, but I'm guessing you've already ignored that point many times over.




What you don't understand is that when you can be beaten, murdered and have your business destroyed while the police look on and do nothing, then the political party that is willing to do those things will eventually take control...

Guns keep that from happening......

The national socialists were socialists...you asshats have to lie about that because if you can't call them something else, then the truth that the worst mass murders in history after 1917 were all committed by socialists....close to 200 million people murdered by socialists...


----------



## Vagabond63 (May 27, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No actually they don’t….over 330 million people in the U.S. How many mass public shootings in 2021?
> 
> 6


How many mass public shootings did we have in the UK in 2021?


2aguy said:


> We had 2 mass public shootings in 2020


How many mass public shootings did we have in the UK in 2020?


2aguy said:


> 5 in 2019..:


How many mass public shootings did we have in the UK in 2019?


2aguy said:


> You are an irrational extremist…


You are projecting your own feelings on to others again. The Taliban would be proud of you.


----------



## Vagabond63 (May 27, 2022)

2aguy said:


> You are just guessing and are you allowed to use Uzi machine pistols to shoot at other people in London?  Is that an exemption to your gun control laws?
> 
> And do you suggest that the people shooting those likely illegal, likely automatic machine pistols were able to legally own them as they shot at people in the street?
> 
> Please do tell…..


Merely speculating, as .22cal Uzis are available to be purchased in the UK, therefore creating the possibility it was stolen and if the weapon used was a full auto version, I'd expect a higher bullet count than 8.


----------



## M14 Shooter (May 27, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> How many mass public shootings did we have in the UK in 2021?
> How many mass public shootings did we have in the UK in 2020?
> How many mass public shootings did we have in the UK in 2019?


Fewer.
Now, tell us why.
Demonstrate your answer to be true.


----------



## Vagabond63 (May 27, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Fewer.
> Now, tell us why.
> Demonstrate your answer to be true.





			https://www.met.police.uk/ar/applyregister/fao/af/apply-firearm-shotgun-explosives-certificate/firearms-application-guidance-notes/


----------



## surada (May 27, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Wrong…..mass public shootings in 2021 as documented by the Mother Jones Mass Public Shooting Data Base is 6…. 2020….2
> 
> So far this year….3.
> 
> ...



Even when gangbangers have gunfights innocent people get caught in the crossfire and killed.


----------



## M14 Shooter (May 27, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> https://www.met.police.uk/ar/applyregister/fao/af/apply-firearm-shotgun-explosives-certificate/firearms-application-guidance-notes/


Try again:


----------



## 2aguy (May 27, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> How many mass public shootings did we have in the UK in 2021?
> 
> How many mass public shootings did we have in the UK in 2020?
> 
> ...



Before you named guns you haf one every 0 years….after you banned guns you still have had one every 0 years, the last one was in 2019….

Guns didn’t cause mass shootimgs in Britain and gun laws havent stopped them in Great Britainthem


----------



## 2aguy (May 27, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> How many mass public shootings did we have in the UK in 2021?
> 
> How many mass public shootings did we have in the UK in 2020?
> 
> ...



In a country of over 330 million people we had 6 in 2019….2 in 2020

6 people out of over 330 million people

1 people out of 330 million people

Meanwhile, .1 million times a year Americans use their legal guns to stop rapes, robberies, murders, and mass public shootimgs

A woman just this week stopped a mass public shooting in West Virginia…she used her legal, concealed carry pistol to stop a mass public shooter who also had an AR-15 rifle….

You didn’t hear about her bbecauae she killed the attacker

And France has us beat…..they have the worst mass public shooting in record….130 people murdered with fully automatic military rifles….in a country where they are banned…on a continent where they are banned……


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (May 27, 2022)

A new milestone for the country that worships guns.









						Guns are now the leading cause of death for American children
					

Firearms have surpassed motor vehicle crashes as the leading cause of death among American youngsters, with official data showing a strong rise in gun-related homicides such as the killing of 19 children in a Texas school rampage.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Captain Caveman (May 27, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Fewer.
> Now, tell us why.
> Demonstrate your answer to be true.


Pmsl you fucking retard


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (May 27, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Fewer.
> Now, tell us why.



Because they hate freedom.  They don't know the joy of being a TRULY free country.  The only cost to our freedom is the occasional (weekly) mass shooting and bunches and bunches of dead kids with their heads  exploded by a round from the AR-15.  (Didja hear that some of the kids in Texas had to be identified by DNA because they were so torn up that they couldn't be visually identified?  Freedom is great.)

They simply don't understand that freedom is so good it's worth the lives of children.



M14 Shooter said:


> Demonstrate your answer to be true.



The proof is in the pudding.


----------



## 2aguy (May 27, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> A new milestone for the country that worships guns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is a lie......you idiot....you will swallow whatever swill the democrats push without even reading the material....


Cardinal Carminative said:


> A new milestone for the country that worships guns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Idiot....do you consider the 16 year old, the 17-21 year old gang member a "Child?"  That is how they get that number you idiot......they add in hardened criminals shooting each other, you doofus...

*The change was caused by a 30 percent increase in gun deaths for people 19 and younger in 2020.*



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2022/05/25/guns-kill-more-kids-than-cars/
		



That 30% is a direct result of the democrat party policies of handicapping the police, and releasing the most violent and dangerous gun offenders over and over again, in the cities they control....


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (May 27, 2022)

2aguy said:


> That is a lie......you idiot....you will swallow whatever swill the democrats push without even reading the material....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would have more luck making a point if you dialed back the constant claims that ANYONE who disagrees with you is lying


----------



## 2aguy (May 27, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> You would have more luck making a point if you dialed back the constant claims that ANYONE who disagrees with you is lying




When they stop lying, I will......


----------



## Vagabond63 (May 28, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Before you named guns you haf one every 0 years….after you banned guns you still have had one every 0 years, the last one was in 2019….
> 
> Guns didn’t cause mass shootimgs in Britain and gun laws havent stopped them in Great Britainthem


OK, I respectfully suggest that you lay off the alcohol and or drugs before you post. Or perhaps this is how you post when you are not drunk or high...


----------



## Vagabond63 (May 28, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Try again:
> 
> View attachment 650542


It's a system called Captcha over here, designed to prevent bots accessing websites. You have to click on a button that say's "I'm human", Then you are presented with a set of pictures and are asked to identify all pictures that contain either a boat, a plane, a bus, or a train. 

Oh, so either you are not a human or lack the mental capacity to correctly identify boats/trains/aircraft when shown a set of pictures. Got it.


----------



## Vagabond63 (May 28, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> You would have more luck making a point if you dialed back the constant claims that ANYONE who disagrees with you is lying


I shouldn't bother yourself on that score, he's just trying to anger you and deflect from the fact that whatever "argument" he's making at the time is falling apart around him.


----------



## Captain Caveman (May 28, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yes...the U.S. is safer because normal Americans have guns....
> 
> The Europeans in the 1920s banned and confiscated guns from their people......in the 1930s the German socialists murdered 15 million men, women and children........do you know how big that number is?   That happened in just 6 years........barely 15 years after the countries of Europe took guns away from normal people....
> 
> ...


You are one heck of a delusional guy, and if you are representative of your fellow generation, America will be a better place when your generation dies out.


----------



## Vagabond63 (May 28, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Moron…..within the lifetimes of still living Americans Wuropean socialists murdered 15 million innocent men, women and children….not collateral from war, simply rounded up and murdered in just 6 years…..


Interestingly enough, that 15 million figure is also used by American historians when writing about the genocide of native American tribes by white settlers and the US government, since independence. Dear pot, love kettle.


----------



## 2aguy (May 28, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Interestingly enough, that 15 million figure is also used by American historians when writing about the genocide of native American tribes by white settlers and the US government, since independence. Dear pot, love kettle.



There was no genocide here…..the vast majority of Indian deaths were from diseases the British…you know…you guys…….and other Europeans brought over here and the Indians had no immunity to….

And, of course, it was long before the 1930s……you guys in Europe, after you created imperialism, colonialism, the trans-Atlantic slave trade the 30 years war, the murder of the Irish……and, of Course World War 1…….where Americans with guns had to come to the rescue…..

the 15 million Europeans were murdered after 1917……….when you guys should have had a lot more sense and experience….but you didn’t…….and with your demands that your own government keep you disarmed…you learned nothing from that slaughter of innocents..,


----------



## Vagabond63 (May 28, 2022)

2aguy said:


> There was no genocide here…


Keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Vagabond63 (May 28, 2022)

2aguy said:


> 15 million Europeans were murdered after 1917…


Really? Link to that exact figure? Estimates of WW2 civillian casualties in Europe don't agree with you.


----------



## 2aguy (May 28, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Really? Link to that exact figure? Estimates of WW2 civillian casualties in Europe don't agree with you.




Here...now that I have acutally linked to the information, you can proceed to complaining about my copying it and pasting it here.....

NAZI GENOCIDE AND MASS MURDER



German socialists

*By genocide, the murder of hostages, reprisal raids, forced labor, "euthanasia," starvation, exposure, medical experiments, and terror bombing, and in the concentration and death camps, the Nazis murdered from 15,003,000 to 31,595,000 people, most likely 20,946,000 men, women, handicapped, aged, sick, prisoners of war, forced laborers, camp inmates, critics, homosexuals, Jews, Slavs, Serbs, Germans, Czechs, Italians, Poles, French, Ukrainians, and many others. Among them 1,000,000 were children under eighteen years of age.1 *

*And none of these monstrous figures even include civilian and military combat or war-deaths*

http://[URL='http://hawaii.edu/powe...]http://hawaii.edu/powerkills/NAZIS.CHAP1.HTM[/URL]


----------



## Vagabond63 (May 29, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Here...now that I have acutally linked to the information, you can proceed to complaining about my copying it and pasting it here.....
> 
> NAZI GENOCIDE AND MASS MURDER
> 
> ...


Not at all, I was just wondering why you fixated on such a low figure. We had two world wars. Europe learned that unbridled nationalism was horribly self destructive and the countries of Europe have gradually been coming closer to a "United States of Europe", the EU. You can still own guns in every European country, but we just try to keep them out of the hands of crazies, not give them out like confetti to anyone who wants one.


----------



## 2aguy (May 29, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Not at all, I was just wondering why you fixated on such a low figure. We had two world wars. Europe learned that unbridled nationalism was horribly self destructive and the countries of Europe have gradually been coming closer to a "United States of Europe", the EU. You can still own guns in every European country, but we just try to keep them out of the hands of crazies, not give them out like confetti to anyone who wants one.




No...the only reason you morons in Europe haven't started murdering each other again is the U.S. has Americans over there, with guns, keeping you from killing each other.........and Americans with guns keep Russia from rolling over all of you as well....

You live under the protection of Americans with guns, and sit their and act as if you are somehow special......instead of the welfare cheats that you are...

Yeah....we saw how you kept guns out of the hands of crazies in the 1920s, and then how you went on to murder 15 million innocent men, women and children after you took away guns....


----------



## Vagabond63 (May 30, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No...the only reason you morons in Europe haven't started murdering each other again is the U.S. has Americans over there, with guns, keeping you from killing each other.........and Americans with guns keep Russia from rolling over all of you as well....
> 
> You live under the protection of Americans with guns, and sit their and act as if you are somehow special......instead of the welfare cheats that you are...
> 
> Yeah....we saw how you kept guns out of the hands of crazies in the 1920s, and then how you went on to murder 15 million innocent men, women and children after you took away guns....


Dream on. You Americans did so well against the Vietnamese and Afghans; gosh, that makes us feel sooo secure. It's not American guns, it's your nuclear umbrella that kept the Soviet Union in check, not so much against the Russian Federation though, Putin doesn't think much of America since he managed to "buy" Trump.


----------



## Vagabond63 (May 30, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Here...now that I have acutally linked to the information, you can proceed to complaining about my copying it and pasting it here.....


Oh, that old thing, you've quoted that right wing nut job before. But even RJ Rummel acknowledges that there was an American genocide/democide of native Americans by successive US governments.


----------



## 2aguy (May 30, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Dream on. You Americans did so well against the Vietnamese and Afghans; gosh, that makes us feel sooo secure. It's not American guns, it's your nuclear umbrella that kept the Soviet Union in check, not so much against the Russian Federation though, Putin doesn't think much of America since he managed to "buy" Trump.




Again, the leftists in charge botched those......

We did manage to use AMerican guns to save you.......your royal family, and your tiny island.....and even with the lessons from World War 2, you idiots have decided to let the U.S. protect you instead of protecting yourselves...

Too bad for you the left won the last Presidential election......in two years you might be speaking Russian.


----------



## 2aguy (May 30, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Interestingly enough, that 15 million figure is also used by American historians when writing about the genocide of native American tribes by white settlers and the US government, since independence. Dear pot, love kettle.




Since Independence....really?

Those 15 million Eurpeans murdered by socialists were murdered between 1939 and 1945, and the slaughter was only stopped by Americans with guns....

The motto is supposed to be "Never Forget."

You idiots "Forgot."


----------



## 2aguy (May 30, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Oh, that old thing, you've quoted that right wing nut job before. But even RJ Rummel acknowledges that there was an American genocide/democide of native Americans by successive US governments.




Given that.....you still believe that the government should be the only entity with guns...with the people helpless....

You really are a fool......

The governments from around the world have committed mass murder, genocide, ethnic cleansing, slavery

And you think only government should have guns.....

And you think in the face of human history and human nature that that is a sane policy?

Really?


----------



## 2aguy (May 30, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Dream on. You Americans did so well against the Vietnamese and Afghans; gosh, that makes us feel sooo secure. It's not American guns, it's your nuclear umbrella that kept the Soviet Union in check, not so much against the Russian Federation though, Putin doesn't think much of America since he managed to "buy" Trump.




We beat the North Vietnamese.....then the democrats decided not to keep the promises made to the South when the North invaded again.....the democrats lost that war...


----------



## M14 Shooter (May 31, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> It's a system called Captcha over here, designed to prevent bots accessing websites.


Nothing on that website demonstrates the cause for the rates are lower.
Disagree?
Copy/paste the text to that effect.


----------

